# gaer, 7000!



## cheshire

gaer reached 7000 posts mark! His presence in German Forum is invaluable, since he always writes in English.  It's easier that way for me to understand what's written there, since I'm still novice in German. Besides, he often corrects us when we make mistakes giving examples in English, or explaining in English there. We can get to learn German and English at the same time, with the help of his posts. Catching two birds with one stone... 

Congratulations, and wish you many more happy experiences in WRF!


----------



## Nunty

Thank you gaer, for all the posts that have helped me and so many others.


----------



## elroy

Truly a cornerstone of WRF - an invaluable presence.

I can't say enough about your dedication to this place, so I won't even start.

Thank you 7000 times, and congratulations.


----------



## 94kittycat

Congratulations, gaer, I see your name everywhere in the English forums! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## gaer

Thanks everyone. 

It's always nice to see that other people appreciate our efforts, don't you think? 

Gaer


----------



## Flaminius

Hi gaer,

Your comments and to-the-point examples are hard to overlook in EO.  

Thank you for being such a great help!


----------



## .   1

gaer said:


> It's always nice to see that other people appreciate our efforts, don't you think?


don't you think?
Hmm.
No, not quite as deeply as when I read some of your posts.

.,,


----------



## KateNicole

I should visit this page more often . . . I see I'm falling behind on many people's milestones!  Congratulations on your seven thousand.  I'm impressed!


----------



## cyanista

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Gary!

Deine Beitragszahl ist in der Tat beeindruckend, aber Deine Treue und Hingabe sind einfach *außergewöhnlich*!!!


----------



## valy822

Congrats Gaer and thank you so much for all your help!


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks Gaer!   

You bring clarity and common sense, together with great teaching skills.  It's a pleasure to read your posts.

Un abrazo,
cuchu


----------



## Whodunit

Dafür, dass ich oft nicht widerstehen kann, dir auf Englisch zu antworten,  werde ich das jetzt dafür hier auf Deutsch tun. 

_*Einen so kompetenten und wissberiegigen Menschen unter uns zu haben, ist ein echter Schatz für unser gemütliches Deutschforum. Deine Aspekte, eine Sprache zu betrachten, sind immer höchst erstaunlich und aufklärend gleichzeitig.*_​ 
_*Ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten 1000 (oh, jetzt sind es schon nur noch 900!) unglaublich lehrreichen Nachrichten deinerseits. *_​


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti, gaer!!

Elisabetta


----------



## Henryk

Glückwunsch und danke für deine hochinteressanten Beiträge und wertvollen Aspekte, die das Gaerman-Forum nicht missen möchte und kann!


----------

